# Stack on Command



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Do show dogs learn to stack on command or is it something that the handler/breeder always assists with getting them into proper position? I have a retired show dog (Canadian Champion) and I can't say I've ever seen her naturally go into a stack but I also do not know how to handle a dog in the ring. She's naturally done stances close to it but the back legs were not in the proper position. Just curious.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe both? I know of one who's command was "fix it." There was probably a hand signal as well, but I don't recall. I don't know much about conformation, and I have only observed a little bit.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

There is "hand stacking" (the handler positions the dog) and there is "free stacking" (the dog positions himself). It is trained, and a dog that is structually correct has little problem doing it... it's beautiful to see.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love watching a dog free stack. You can tell a lot about more about dog when they free stack, because they are not being manipulated.

Of course, what the heck do I know?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My favorite photo of Zoom free stacking:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Zoom is gorgeous , no matter how she stands!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Amy (Rodrigues) Booth does a beautiful job teaching dogs to free stack. So does Sylvia Donahey of Birnam Wood - she pretty much . As long as I've been doing this, when Sylvia told me I'd done a great job of training Zoom, I was thrilled (and very relieved!) I fretted about it like a school-girl, worried that she'd not be "good enough"


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the big trick is making it a fun activity....i was told to throw popcorn and make them catch it ...I tell my guys to "fix it" when their feet aren't positioned just so...i think it takes lots of patience and making it FUN for the dog ...as well , some dogs just have "it!"


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Free stack example!!! baby size!*

here is an example of a free stack in a 10 wk old baby ...to say I am excited about this little guy is an understatement! Deuce at 10 wks old in sunny Sask!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

arcane said:


> here is an example of a free stack in a 10 wk old baby ...to say I am excited about this little guy is an understatement! Deuce at 10 wks old in sunny Sask!!!!!!!



Is this the little guy that traveled cross Canada thanks to Air Canada? He's gorgeous and looks like he's making out wonderfully.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> Is this the little guy that traveled cross Canada thanks to Air Canada? He's gorgeous and looks like he's making out wonderfully.


yes this is the puppy that had the interesting travel experience...he is doing wonderful in his new home, and has already started training classes this past Sunday. (more socialization at this point) I am looking forward to his first shows in western Canada ...


----------

